# NWA-TNA PPV moves from DTV to Dish Network



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

It appears as if NWA: TNA's weekly PPV on Wednesday Nights has changed satellite providers. 10 days ago they announced that they will no longer be carried by DirecTV and 7 days ago they announced that their weekly PPVs will now be carried on Dish Network starting July 21st. TNA also has weekly Television at 3 pm, Fridays on Fox SportsNet (check local listings) and Midnight Saturday Night-Sunday Morning on Comcast Sportsnet (check local listings).

-----------------------------------------------------
Courtsy NWATNA.com

07.06.04 | A MESSAGE TO DIRECTV VIEWERS

The following message was sent to subscribers of the TNA Wrestling E-Mail List who are DIRECTV customers.

Dear TNA Wrestling fans with DIRECTV,

We are writing to you, our loyal fans, to let you know that due to circumstances beyond our control, Total Nonstop Action Wrestling Pay-Per-View events will not air on DIRECTV in the month of July and for an undetermined amount of time. The last scheduled live TNA Wrestling Pay-Per-View event on DIRECTV aired on June 30, 2004.

This situation only affects customers of DIRECTV. All other outlets will continue to carry TNA events as they always have.

Remember, although our Pay-Per-View events will not be made available on DIRECTV, you can still watch Total Nonstop Action Wrestling IMPACT! on your local Fox Sports Net affiliate every Friday at 3pm, and on Comcast Sports Net every Saturday at midnight (check your program guide for info on channel/time).

We understand that you may have the urge to contact DIRECTV directly about this situation. We have set up an e-mail box, [email protected], to which you can send any comments that you would like DIRECTV to receive. We will forward all e-mails sent to [email protected] to the appropriate contacts at DIRECTV.

Thank you for being such a devoted TNA Wrestling fan. If there are any changes in this situation in the future, you will be one of the first to know.

Sincerely,
Your Friends at TNA Wrestling

-------------------------------------------------------

Courtsy pwinsider.com

NWA:TNA CLEARS THE DISH NETWORK 
by Mike Johnson @ 4:00:00 PM on 7/9/2004

NWA:TNA scored a major clearance victory as the company has come to an agreement with The Dish Network. TNA will have their weekly Wednesday night PPVs carried on the provider starting 7/21. TNA had been trying to clear The Dish Network for a long period of time.

TNA representatives are still in negotiations with Direct TV, which pulled TNA from their service at the onset of July. The issue at hand with Direct TV seems to be in regard to what each side splits out of the PPV revenue.

------------------------------------------


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

DISH NETWORK TO LAUNCH TNA WRESTLING
ON DISH ON DEMAND PAY-PER-VIEW

NASHVILLE, Tenn., & ENGLEWOOD, Colo., - July 19, 2004 - TNA Entertainment L.L.C. announced today that it has reached an agreement with EchoStar Communications Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH) to offer Total Nonstop Action Wrestling on DISH Network's DISH On Demand Pay-Per-View beginning Wednesday, July 21.

TNA Wrestling is available live on DISH On Demand Pay-Per-View every Wednesday at 8 p.m. ET to DISH Network's 10 million customers. Replays will be available during the week following the live show on Wednesday. Customers can order single shows for $9.95, or beginning in August, they can order a monthly package for $34.95.

"We are excited that millions of DISH Network customers will have front row seats in their living rooms to catch all the action of TNA Wrestling," said Dixie Carter, president of TNA Entertainment. "This provides more fans the opportunity to experience our unique brand of professional wrestling."

The alternative for the true wrestling fan, TNA Wrestling, prides itself on delivering quality, family programming that is clean, innovative and cutting edge with the high-risk, high-flying, athleticism that wrestling is known for.

About TNA Wrestling

TNA Wrestling is available on pay-per-view every Wednesday night at 8 p.m. ET/5 p.m. PT on satellite TV and TVN as well as Viewer's Choice Canada, Bell ExpressVu and Shaw PPV in Canada. Total Nonstop Action Wrestling - "Impact!" is broadcast Friday's at 3 p.m. on Fox Sports Net (check local listings). For more information, log onto www.tnawrestling.com.

About DISH Network

EchoStar Communications Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH) serves 10 million satellite TV customers through its DISH Network(TM) and is a leading U.S. provider of advanced digital television services. DISH Network's services include hundreds of video and audio channels, Interactive TV, HDTV, sports and international programming, together with professional installation and 24-hour customer service. DISH Network is the leader in the sale of digital video recorders (DVRs). Visit EchoStar's DISH Network at www.dishnetwork.com or call 800-333-DISH (3474).

Courtsy http://www.nwatna.com

------------------------------------------------------------

Press Release Source: DISH Network

DISH Network to Launch TNA Wrestling on DISH on Demand Pay-Per-View
Monday July 19, 1:40 pm ET

NASHVILLE, Tenn. & ENGLEWOOD, Colo.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--July 19, 2004--EchoStar Communications Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH - News) and TNA Entertainment L.L.C. announced today that they have reached an agreement to offer Total Nonstop Action Wrestling on DISH Network's DISH On Demand Pay-Per-View beginning Wednesday, July 21. 
TNA Wrestling is available live on DISH On Demand Pay-Per-View every Wednesday at 8 p.m. ET to DISH Network's 10 million customers. Replays will be available during the week following the live show on Wednesday. Customers can order single shows for $9.95, or beginning in August, they can order a monthly package for $34.95.

"We are excited that millions of DISH Network customers will have front row seats in their living rooms to catch all the action of TNA Wrestling," said Dixie Carter, president of TNA Entertainment. "This provides more fans the opportunity to experience our unique brand of professional wrestling."

The alternative for the true wrestling fan, TNA Wrestling prides itself on delivering quality, family programming that is clean, innovative and cutting edge with the high-risk, high-flying athleticism that wrestling is known for.

About TNA Wrestling

TNA Wrestling is available on pay-per-view every Wednesday night at 8 p.m. ET/5 p.m. PT on satellite TV and TVN as well as Viewer's Choice Canada, Bell ExpressVu and Shaw PPV in Canada. Total Nonstop Action Wrestling - "Impact!" is broadcast Friday's at 3 p.m. on Fox Sports Net (check local listings). For more information, log onto www.tnawrestling.com.

About DISH Network

EchoStar Communications Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH - News) serves 10 million satellite TV customers through its DISH Network(TM) and is a leading U.S. provider of advanced digital television services. DISH Network's services include hundreds of video and audio channels, Interactive TV, HDTV, sports and international programming, together with professional installation and 24-hour customer service. DISH Network is the leader in the sale of digital video recorders (DVRs). Visit EchoStar's DISH Network at www.dishnetwork.com or call 800-333-DISH (3474).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Contact: 
EchoStar's DISH Network
Kelley Baca, 303-723-2012
or
Trifecta Entertainment
Brad Bernstein, 615-254-3333

Source: DISH Network

Courtsy http://biz.yahoo.com/bw/040719/195824_1.html


----------



## George_T (Sep 19, 2002)

As much as I like an alternative to WWE, NWA/TNA really needs to look at this whole concept of weekly PPV's for $10 a shot. Could D* be holding off on carriage due to poor purchase numbers for this product? Heck, I'd watch their product just to see Sting (one of the five best wrestlers of all time IMO), but not for the cost. Build up your viewing base, and then put your product on PPV. Not the other way around like they are doing. 

As an aside, call me old-fashioned, but I think that McMahon has just destroyed wrestling with the violent content, gang warfare and sexual content. He may be making millons of dollars, but he's sold out his morals and ethics to do so. Money isn't everything; I would never take one of my kids to one of his shows given the content.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

If there was T&A wrestling I might watch it  :lol:


----------

